# Tonto cover



## PorcupineGrievous

Alguien puede ayudarme, estoy traduciendo un manual de inglés a español de una soldadora por vibración y de las piezas que la componen viene una que se llama *TONTO COVER* y se ve como una placa alargada y curveada en las esquinas. Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceré enormemente. Ya estuve buscando el término TONTO pero no encuentro nada, entonces no se si sea igual en español.


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez "tent cover"? spell-checkers will do that.


----------



## PorcupineGrievous

El problema es la palabra TONTO, que así aparece en el manual. TONTO COVER, no está mal escrito.


----------



## aurilla

Es un tipo de tapa / cubierta.


----------



## PorcupineGrievous

aurilla said:


> Es un tipo de tapa / cubierta.


 

Ok, muchas gracias, ahora mi pregunta es si realmente se llama CUBIERTA TONTO o TAPA TONTO


----------



## marghera

Hola PorcupineGrievous:

Yo me inclinaría por "cubierta" o "cerramiento". En los links que te incluyo abajo encontré la dichosa Tonto cover como accesorio para los coches de tipo pick-up, de ahí que me incline por cubierta si es un elemento flexible o cerramiento si es rígido.

No sé si todo esto te servirá de algo, pero te deseo mucha suerte.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6948763.html

http://www.poloniabytom-91.yoyo.pl/viewpage.php?page_id=6

http://www.kr-seodang.com/board/view.asp?tb=free&bid=1541&page=19&fcond=&fname=


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hola,
Encontré esto: Lonas tapacarga. Aquí el link

http://www.alessandrini.cl/lonas.htm


----------



## PorcupineGrievous

Carolina Rocío said:


> Hola,
> Encontré esto: Lonas tapacarga. Aquí el link
> 
> http://www.alessandrini.cl/lonas.htm


 

Muchísimas gracias Carolina, era lo que andaba buscando, pero no daba con el concepto. Creo que será el concepto que manejaré, muchísimas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## PorcupineGrievous

marghera said:


> Hola PorcupineGrievous:
> 
> Yo me inclinaría por "cubierta" o "cerramiento". En los links que te incluyo abajo encontré la dichosa Tonto cover como accesorio para los coches de tipo pick-up, de ahí que me incline por cubierta si es un elemento flexible o cerramiento si es rígido.
> 
> No sé si todo esto te servirá de algo, pero te deseo mucha suerte.
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6948763.html
> 
> http://www.poloniabytom-91.yoyo.pl/viewpage.php?page_id=6
> 
> http://www.kr-seodang.com/board/view.asp?tb=free&bid=1541&page=19&fcond=&fname=


 
Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda, la verdad me sirvió mucho tu información. Para complementar, Carolina Rocío me dio otra opción muy buena, por si gustas después checar la página que me dio, donde viene el producto LONAS TAPACARGAS.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

De nada PorcupineGirevous : )
Realmente fue un trabajo en equipo, porque me inspiré en el último link que te dejó Marghera para buscar.
Muchos saludos,
Carolina


----------



## mora

La  palabra correcta en Inglés es 'tonneau cover'.


----------

